
Nautilus 2.0 - dsoerensen
https://github.com/open-source-labs/nautilus
======
dsoerensen
Hi everyone, we've made an update to the docker compose charting tool,
Nautilus. Now you can locally run your docker-compose file as a container or a
single-node Swarm, monitor its resource usage, and keep multiple files open at
once. We've also made some minor UI tweaks.

